
Microsoft creates special application class for Windows 8 browsers - jhack
http://www.osnews.com/story/25704/Microsoft_creates_special_application_class_for_Windows_8_browsers
======
asadotzler
If you want to understand what's going on, then go to the source. Either read
the Microsoft documentation or read the documentation coming from an actual
browser vendor working on this. At Mozilla, we talk about what we're doing so
you're likely to get the best information with us.

[http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2012/02/building...](http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2012/02/building-
firefox-for.html) and <http://www.brianbondy.com/blog/id/129/>

~~~
thomholwerda
[author of the OSN article here]

Which is exactly why I always link to the source. Always check the source
material, whether you agree with an article or not. Most people on HN (and
OSNews) do so, luckily.

------
brudgers
_Since the Metro environment imposes numerous restrictions that would hinder
the development of a decent browser, Microsoft has created a new application
class, called "Metro style enabled desktop browser"._

On the one hand the author seems to be criticizing Microsoft for insisting on
a set of ecosystem standards, on the other hand the criticism is for creating
a kludge.

It's 2012 and the OS is in _beta_ , any comparison of the development of of
third party browsers to those of the Netscape days is absurd. These days
Microsoft provides a browser to round out their product line and to facilitate
the user's ability to engage the internet immediately following a fresh
install.

Browsers are so ubiquitous as to appear on feature phones. They are
commodities, not strategic tools in the quest for OS market share.

------
sad_panda
I'm pretty shocked that Microsoft hasn't been better at maintaining
appearances for the EU. If I was on that team (easy to say, I know), I'd make
darn sure that third party browser developers were kept in the loop. Publish
the info on MSDN. Shower them with emails asking them if they need help. It's
good for the OS, the public, and it would be a good proactive measure toward
maintaining regulatory compliance.

~~~
josephcooney
I'm pretty sure the IE and Firefox teams get together regularly. I don't think
the same sense of comraderie exists between the IE and chrome teams.

~~~
sad_panda
Not that I know any of the parties, but what makes you think that?

~~~
btn
Perhaps the (formerly) regular release cakes that they exchanged:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox#Response_from_Microsoft>

------
recoiledsnake
It's really hard to parse articles from OSNews, Groklaw, and by Redhat
employees about Microsoft and Windows 8, specifically, to try and filter out
the bias and hate and cut to the chase.

First, the very first line.

>And thus, Microsoft bites itself in its behind with Metro.

Uh what? Putting the supposed conclusion as the first line as if the the
headline says everything? (BTW the headline is pretty obtuse, even for a geek
like me).

> Microsoft has had to define a separate application class [.docx] - aside
> from Metro and desktop applications - just to make third party web browsers
> possible for Windows 8.

Isn't that a good thing? Microsoft is already one step better than Apple that
it's making special allowances in the security sandbox for browsers? Try
developing a real browser for the current post-PC iOS devices.

Why is this being spun into a bad thing? The problem is that allowing
everything will allow malware/spyware to come into the picture. Then these
very same people disparaging MS for this move would then disparage Windows
devices as insecure and virus-prone and recommend people switch to other
platforms! Not to mention very real battery life concerns.

Also, all the desktop browsers will continue to work the same on Windows 8 x86
PCs and tablets. You can even have them as the only app pinned in the default
start screen!

>This stuff all came out because the Firefox team has announced it's working
on implementing such a Metro style enabled desktop browser. However, Microsoft
has provided very little information on this obscure third application class
as of yet, making it very hard for browser developers to properly target it.
Of course, Windows 8 is still in development, but considering the company's
past behaviour, it's easy to assume they're doing this on purpose.

Right, and when Microsoft has to change something in Windows 8 that will
affect 3rd party browsers, these very same people will be yelling about an
intentional conspiracy to break those browsers and slow down development. In
short, you can never satisfy these folks. So why even bother trying? They will
dislike MS at any cost, so it's better for MS to do things the right way and
at their own pace.

Already MS loses the VIOLA! Steve Jobs type unveiling moment because of the
constant sharing of information with developers and users via extensive blogs
and pre-release versions which will likely reduce the hype and sales at
launch.

>Another uncertainty at this point is the ARM version of Windows 8. A Metro
style enabled desktop browser must be distributed the old-fashioned way as
opposed to through the new Windows Store, and since the traditional desktop is
locked down on the ARM version (i.e., it is not possible to install
applications outside of the Windows Store on ARM), this currently means
Mozilla and Google will not be able to distribute Firefox or Chrome for the
ARM version of Windows 8.

We are constantly reminded here and everywhere that there is no tablet market
and there is only an iPad market. Why don't these same people complain about
third party browsers being completely banned on the iPad which has a huge
share in the tablet market? Why pick on WoA that is essentially starting from
zero and has a mountain to climb before getting any share and has the odds
stacked against it with 200K iPad apps etc. (and will likely fail according to
many pundits) ?

[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/03/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/03/new_ipad_how_apple_s_tablet_strategy_parallels_its_unbeatable_ipod_success_.html)

Going back to the first line and conclusion of the article:

>And thus, Microsoft bites itself in its behind with Metro

How? Is that because they have specially allowed 3rd party browsers unlike the
super successful iPad>? The IE10 in the previews released so far seem pretty
fast and decent. I feel dimmer after reading the article and for the people
who accuse Microsoft of FUD, all this smells very much like misleading FUD
against Metro.

~~~
haunted
>Why don't these same people complain about third party browsers being
completely banned on the iPad which has a huge share in the tablet market?

There are many third party browsers available on the App Store for iPad. I'm
not sure where you got the idea that they're "banned"?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Those are Safari skins, not browsers.

